# Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de



## physicus (31 Oktober 2008)

Hallo! 

Das fand ich gerade Auf Augsblog:
Ein Poster behauptete, dass wegen Zahlungsverweigerung es zu einer Hausdurchsuchung gekommen sei... 
Hausdurchsuchung wegen Pyjamagirls.de ist völliger Unfug | Augsblog.de

Standardrat: Ruhe bewahren und den Artikel durchlesen. Dort werden die Schwachpunkte dieser Geschichte - um nicht zu sagen Ente - erklärt werden.

Mir gefällt insbesondere dieser Teil:


> Ich werd erstmal zum Anwalt gehen und sehen ob der mir da irgendwie bei raushelfen kann, die haben meine Computer beschlagnahmt wo die auf jeden Fall die Seiten finden werden, ich war ja wirklich auf Pyjamagirls.de, so ein MIST !”


Wie geht das Schreiben so eines Artikels nach a) Hausdurchsuchung und b) Beschlagname des PCs? Es gibt zwar Internetcafes, aber hätte da der Verfasser nichts Wichtigeres zu tun? Abgesehen von der Zeitfrage.

Eine Frage zu einem wohl ähnlichen Fall:
Ist schon näheres zu http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54727-ebenso-schlechte-erfahrung-mit-maxolution.html
bekannt? Wenn es tatsächlich dazu gekommen ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese Anbieter so lange ruhig warten. Ich hätte eher erwartet, dass sie mit so einem Urteil sofort Druck erzeugen. 

LG
P


----------



## Teleton (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls ...*

Wenn würde es sich ja nur um ein sog. Versäumnisurteil handeln. Da gibt es keine Urteilsgründe die zum Angstmachen taugen würden.
Bei dem dortigen Anbieter halte ich es sogar für möglich, dass -zwar selten aber doch gelegentlich- Mahnbescheide verschickt werden. Ist ja auch kein Drama, solange man dann die vom Gericht gesetzten Fristen nicht verpennt.


----------



## joeh (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls ...*

im falle von hasimausi, und somit in allen fällen , habe ich soeben etwas sehr spannendes gefunden, un zwar dass ein solcher Anwalt wie zuvor beschrieben, [...]

_[Tatsachenbehauptung ohne nachvollziehbaren Beleg entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls ...*

Zur Information: 
Dieser erbärmliche, dilettantische Versuch Verbraucher  durch   Desinformation zu verunsichern
 und  damit zur Zahlung zu veranlassen wurde hier und  kurze Zeit später auch in anderen  Foren 
gelöscht.


----------



## dvill (1 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Der Schwachsinn wird scheinbar nun per Mailbelästigung verabreicht:

Hausdurchsuchung wegen Pyjamagirls.de ist völliger Unfug | Augsblog.de


----------



## webwatcher (1 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Der Beitrag davor könnte gut zu der Schwachsinnsangstmacherei passen 
Hausdurchsuchung wegen Pyjamagirls.de ist völliger Unfug | Augsblog.de


> !Habe keine lust das die wirklich kommen und mir de rechner beschlagnahmen!


----------



## webwatcher (1 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

nachdem er überall rausgeflogen ist, macht  der Bedauernswerte  sein eigenes Blog auf 
Hatte Hausdurchsuchung wegen Pyjamagirls.de United

ist übrigens ein sehr ähnlicher Nick wie der,   den er hier eingesetzt hat


----------



## Captain Picard (1 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

waren es bis gestern erst wenige Treffer für die Schlafanzugmädchen 
werden es von Stunde zu Stunde mehr  
u.A 
http://anti-abzocke.blogspot.com/2008/10/nach-dem-vorbild-von-hasimaus.html

und ein gewisser 14 jähriger  Jüngling   namens  Sapp postet sich durch die juristischen Webseiten: 
Pyjama Party Internetrecht, EDV-Recht, Fernabsatz Forum 123recht.net
[Hilfe] Verarsche - Darkwow
Juraforum - Kosten nach ungewollter Anmeldung
Ein erstaunlich gewandter Schreibstil für einen Halbwüchsigen...


----------



## Ole91 (2 November 2008)

*Abzocker Falle*

Hallo,
Ich habe mich vor 3 Tagen unabsichtlich bei Pyamaparty angemeldet, allerdings mit falschen Angaben auch einer nicht existierenden Email Adresse. Wie gesagt eher unabsichtlich. Naja dann erst hab ich gesehen dass diese Seite etwas kostet und gelesen dass die meine IP gespeichert haben. Da ich Anfangs dachte diese Seiten könnten anhand der IP meine Wohnadresse herausfinden, schrieb ich mit meiner richtigen Email Adresse eine Email um das Wiederrufsrecht zu aktivieren. Dann kam eine Email zurück ich solle doch mit der angegebenen Email Adresse das Wiederrufsrecht verwenden. Da diese Email Adresse ja aber nicht existiert und die ja nun meine wahre Email Adresse besitzen wollte ich wissen können die anhand meiner Email Adresse auch meine andere Adresse herausfinden? 
Und sollte dies nicht gehen frage ich mich natürlich wie diese Seiten denn dann überhaupt abkassieren wollen wenn sie die Leute die sich bei ihnen anmelden ja sowieso nicht finden können, da man bei der Anmeldung keine Adresse angeben musste? 
Mfg Ole 91


----------



## wahlhesse (2 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Nur bei schweren (!!!) Straftaten darf die Staatsanwaltschaft den Anschluss hinter einer IP herausfinden. Und ob das unbeabsichtliche Anmelden auf einer angeblich kostenpflichtigen Seite dazugehört, darf bezweifelt werden 

Somit versucht es der Anbieter mit Drohschreiben die Opfer weichzuklopfen.
Zumal ein Vertrag niemals mit dem Inhaber einer IP sondern mit der anmeldenden Person zustande kommt. Aber das ist Zivilrecht...

Auch rücken die EMail-Provider niemals die Daten an zwielichtige Gesellen der Nutzlosbranche heraus. Dort gilt das Gleiche wie für die IP.

FAZIT:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Und selbst wenn die echte Postadresse bekannt ist, bedeutet es nix. Bekommt man den Drohmüll halt auch schriftlich.

Daher unsere Standard-Hinweise:
Betrug Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso: Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

LG
Wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (2 November 2008)

*AW: Abzocker Falle*



Ole91 schrieb:


> Naja dann erst hab ich gesehen dass diese Seite etwas kostet und gelesen dass die meine IP gespeichert haben. Da ich Anfangs dachte diese Seiten könnten anhand der IP meine Wohnadresse herausfinden,


Keine Panik, alles nur dummes Geschwätz der Nutzlosbranchler 

IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...vorlage-einer-ip-und-persoenlicher-daten.html


----------



## Ole91 (2 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Hey danke für die schnelle Antwort. Aber eine Frage bleibt natürlich wenn sie das alles nicht können wie wollen sie dann überhaupt Geld machen? Selbst die Leute die sich da ernsthaft anmelden können ja dann einfach identifiziert werden? 
Ole91


----------



## dvill (2 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Die Einschüchterungsbranche lebt gut von den Leuten, die den Schwachsinn ernst nehmen.


----------



## dennis1991 (3 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

hilfe ich habe mich unabsichtlich auf der seite vorgestern angemeldet ohne mir das genau zu gucken.
ich muss jetzt 59euro bezahlen die haben mir eine email geschickt..traue meinen eltern das nicht zu sagen..
bin total am boden, habe sogar schon fast geheult.
ihr müsst mir jetzt nochmal sagen, wie das abläuft.. muss ich das wirklich zahlen? kann meinen eltern das unmöglich sagen, bitte helft mir und sagt mir wie das ist, habe große angst 
HILFE!


----------



## dennis1991 (3 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

habe mir gerade alle eure mitteilungen gelesen...
bin ein wenig erleichtert was hier geschrieben wird, ist das wirklich war?

@ ole91.. haben genau das selbe problem, habe auch sone email zahlung bekommen... also passiert wirklich nix?


----------



## a5x69 (4 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Schaust Du da Hausdurchsuchung wegen Pyjamagirls.de ist völliger Unfug | Augsblog.de


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



dennis1991 schrieb:


> habe auch sone email zahlung bekommen... also passiert wirklich nix?


Googeln mit  Pyjamagirls.de Akte08 lohnt sich


----------



## chepeus (5 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

bei diesem Video zeigt jemand das er ne Hausdurchsuchung hatte und die Polizei seinen Rechner mitnahm ich glaubs nicht ich denke eher das sind extra Videos von denen oder?


----------



## chepeus (5 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*

_[Link entfernt.

Wir leiten nicht das Wasser auf die Mühlen von solchen Typen. (bh)]_


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



chepeus schrieb:


> bei diesem Video zeigt jemand das er ne Hausdurchsuchung hatte und die Polizei seinen Rechner mitnahm ich glaubs nicht ich denke eher das sind extra Videos von denen oder?


Postings an den entsprechenden Thread verschoben Es sollte deine Fragen beantworten.


----------



## dvill (5 November 2008)

*AW: Hasimaus.de*



chepeus schrieb:


> ich denke eher das sind extra Videos von denen oder?


Die Amöben-Variante des Inkasso-Stalking entwickelt ungeahnte Kreativität in der Entwicklung immer neuer Selbstdarstellungen unterhaltsamen Schwachsinns.


----------



## chepeus (5 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Ja Ok dann hat sich alles erledigt ^^ :-p


----------



## dvill (5 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Was ist das fr eine Email? 1. Mahnung?? ? - Yahoo! Clever


> Datum : 04.11.2008
> Rechnung vom : 27.10.2008
> [...]
> Sie haben erworben:
> ...


Ende des Vertragsverhältnisses mit Zahlungseingang gibt es sonst bei Taschendiebstahl oder Erpressung. Die Dienstleistung von 14 Tagen nach dem 27.10.08 endet nicht mit einer Zahlung z.B. am 6.11.08.


----------



## physicus (6 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Und der nächste Schwachsinn wäre hier zu finden:

www . anti - abofalle . com
(für Neugierige: bitte die Leerzeichen entfernen)

Ich frage mich nur, wenn das Forderungen durchsetzen so einfach geht, warum gibt es seit 3 Jahren immer nur Drohungen und keine gewonnenen Prozesse der Anbieter... 
Wieso haben sich die Anbieter die Möglichkeit entgehen lassen, ihre Angebote und Forderungen gerichtlich absegnen zu lassen?
Wieso bekommen Verbraucherzentrale/VKI immer Recht?
Die Liste dieser Fragen ließe sich lange fortsetzen.

LG
P


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

der Betreiber der Seite  hat eine  einschlägige Akte bei Antispam 
[Aboabzocke] AZ WebContent / BW Aktiv / leemm.com/ AZ Web Content - Antispam e.V.


----------



## FastKiller (8 November 2008)

*Hilfeee!!! Pyjamagirls.de *

Hallo Liebes Forum,

Ich habe mich vor 5 Tagen bei Pyjamagirls.de angemeldet dort stand nichts von Geld usw(Falsches Gebutsdatum angegeben aber richtige Email)...Jetzt habe ich vor 2 Tagen eine Mahnung bekommen und ich bin am verzweifeln. Die drohen mir wenn ich innerhalb von 7 Tage 59 Euro auf das Konto zu überweisung mit einer Strafanzeige und einer Hausdurchsuchung.


Muss ich mir sorgen machen oder soll ich die Emails einfach ignorieren???
(Spamfilter)


Ich bitte euch um rat :cry:


Danke


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2008)

*AW: Hilfeee!!! Pyjamagirls.de *



FastKiller schrieb:


> Muss ich mir sorgen machen


Lies den Thread mal von Anfang an (so lang ist der noch nicht) dann sollte  klar sein, dass nicht


FastKiller schrieb:


> Ich bitte euch um rat


1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## FastKiller (8 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Puhhhhhhh!

Ich danke euch also ist alles nur ein Fake und die können mir garnichts tun?
Also heisst das, dass die mit meiner IP auch ncihts anfangen können oder?



Ich bin erleichtert!


----------



## dvill (8 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Man findet dieses Forum in den Suchmaschinen nur mit dem markanten Titel des Threads. Warum fragt man dann noch?


----------



## jupp11 (8 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



FastKiller schrieb:


> Also heisst das, dass die mit meiner IP auch ncihts anfangen können oder?



IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...vorlage-einer-ip-und-persoenlicher-daten.html


----------



## webwatcher (8 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



dvill schrieb:


> Man findet dieses Forum in den Suchmaschinen nur mit dem markanten Titel des Threads. Warum fragt man dann noch?


 punktuelle Panikblindheit?


----------



## FastKiller (8 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, ich bin wirklich sehr sehr sehr erleichtert.



Es heisst: KEINE PANIK

Habe die EmailAdresse auf Spam gesetzt.


----------



## eric89 (9 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

hallo miteinander,

ich bin mal aus neugierde auf diese seite draufgegangen, weil ich den link in einem forum gefunden habe. bekomme ich deswegen jetzt eine email mit einer zahlungsaufforderung auch wenn ich nur auf der seite drauf war und mich NICHT dort angemeldet habe?? mal abgesehen davon dass die ganze sache sowieso zum himmel stinkt...

viele grüße
steven


----------



## Wembley (9 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



eric89 schrieb:


> ich bin mal aus neugierde auf diese seite draufgegangen, weil ich den link in einem forum gefunden habe. bekomme ich deswegen jetzt eine email mit einer zahlungsaufforderung auch wenn ich nur auf der seite drauf war und mich NICHT dort angemeldet habe??


Woher soll er denn bitte deine Email-Adresse haben?
Draufgewesen alleine reicht da nicht, wenn er sonst keine Daten hat.


----------



## katzenjens (9 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Hallo Steven,

Du leidest unter Paranoia 
Auch wenn ich den Urheber der Masche nicht in Schutz nehmen will, kann ich mir aber eine automatische Anmeldung nicht wirklich vorstellen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## dvill (10 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



eric89 schrieb:


> ..., weil ich den link in einem forum gefunden habe.


In einem Punkt ist der Fusselige durchaus kreativ. Er lässt die Besucher gleichzeitig auch die Werbetrommel schlagen. Die kippen dann mit viel Fleiß die Links in Foren, Chats oder auch einzeln im Mails an Freunde ab.


----------



## themonsta12 (13 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Fuer alle Beschaedigten von der pyjamagirl seite , ihr bekommt nach der anmeldung eine mail wo drauf steht wo man den account aktiviert. Da habt ihr wahrscheinlich draufgedrueckt und nach 3 Minuten ist dann eine mail gekommen , ne?
ihr sollt 59 euro fuer die 14 Tage Mitgliedschaft bezahlen. dann seit ihr erst mal 5 minuten lang geschockt(bei mir wars genau so...) Danach denkt man sich, soll ichs nun bezahlen oder nicht.
Da die meisten minderjaehrig sind und nicht wissen wie man geld ueberweist oder den eltern nichts sagen wollen hier der korreckte vorgang.
ERSTENS. Lest die mail einmal gruendlich durch , dann werdet ihr sehen dass da steht IP:---- und dann steht da noch provider. Da da steht dass sie gegen unbekannt ermitteln wollen ist es schon fast geklaert. denn dann ist es um 90% schwieriger euch zu finden aber keine sorgen sie wuerden es auch so nicht schaffen.
ZWEITENS. Geht noch mal auf die seite von pyjamagirls (keine angst, da passiert nichts) und schaut da wo man sich anmelden soll. ihr habt die AGB wohl nicht gelesen, jetzt klickt drauf. scrollt bis ganz unten und dann seht ihr den preis :59 euro
Da der preis nicht gut zu sehen auf der ersten seite steht wird wohl kein gericht auf der welt ihnen recht geben, wenn ihr nicht bezahlt.
DRITTENS. Ihr werdet nun noch weitere mails erhalten und der betrag wird immer teurer. schlussendlich drohen sie noch mit anwalt und sogar hausdurchsunchung soll durchfuehrt werden. keine angst , einfach weiterhin nicht bezahlen und sie werden es irgendwann aufgeben!! ABZOCKE PUR
Ich habe recherchiert und habe gefunden dass erst 2 Mal eine solche firma vor gericht trat, und in beiden faellen haben sie verloren.
Wem dass noch nicht reicht, geht mal auf computerbetrug.de schauen dort verschwindet eure verzweiflung komplett!


Alle die nicht betroffen sind, nie sich auf der seite anmellen. Am besten gar nicht erst schauen was es auf dieser seite gibt.

Ich hoffe ich habe euch geholfen.
Am besten immer ins AGB schauen bevor man sich anmeldet.

Kopf hoch und vergesst das ganze thema einfach, lest die mails gar nicht und loescht sie sofort.


----------



## Bergmann (13 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Danke, Themonsta12, auch wenn Dein deutsch nicht perfekt ist, so hast Du es doch auf den Punkt gebracht, besser geht es nicht! Also liebe Mitleidenden/e, einfach aussitzen!


----------



## themonsta12 (14 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

hy Bergmann, hab auch jetzt gsehen dass n paar fehler drin sind,... bin ja auch kein deutscher(XD) komm aus Luxemburg. Ihr könnt das von Geburt aus ...:-D


----------



## Bergmann (14 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Themonsta12, dachte ich mir schon, daher großen Respekt.


----------



## Iceman08 (17 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Gute Tag erstmal  Man ließt und hört in Berichten von Blogs/Vlogs, Foren oder auch Akte immer wieder von Post. Damit ist doch aber nur die Email gemeint, oder? MMn sollte es dem Betreiber doch nicht möglich sein, meine Addresse herrauszufinden, außer natürlich, ich teile ihm diese mit. Oder bin ich da falsch informiert?


----------



## jupp11 (17 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



Iceman08 schrieb:


> MMn sollte es dem Betreiber doch nicht möglich sein, meine Addresse herrauszufinden, außer natürlich, ich teile ihm diese mit.


Kommt drauf an wie "freigebig" du im WWW mit deiner Adresse umgehst.  Wenn du die auch auf anderen Nutzlosseiten nicht eingeben hast, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit nahezu Null. Aber auch wenn sie sie hätten, würde es nichts an der Rechtslage ändern.


----------



## Iceman08 (17 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dabei ging es weniger um die Rechtslage, sondern mehr um möglichen Spam per Post und nicht nur per Email.  Da ich meine Addresse aber nur bei wirklich vertrauenswürdigen Seiten angebe, sollten sie wohl nicht meine Addresse herrausfinden   Danke sehr


----------



## FastKiller (27 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Hallo hier bin ich nocheinmal, ich habe Heute von pyjamagirls.de schon wieder eine Mahnung bekommen und eine Rechtsanwaltklage...

Muss ich mir keine gedanken machen einfach ignorieren oder?

Hier:
R  e   c   h   t   s   a   n   w   a   l   t         [ edit]
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -    
              RA [ edit] - Fr.-Ebert-Str. 38  -  14469 Potsdam             

                                                                                St-Nr.: 046/249/01032
                                                                                E-Mail: [noparse][email protected][/noparse]
                                                                                Internet: [noparse]http://www.rechtsanwalt-michalak.de[/noparse]
                                                                                Tel: 0331 - 270 7015
                                                                                Fax: 0331 - 280 43 84
                                                                                Bürozeit: Termin nach Vereinbarung
K u n d e                                                

E-Mail:******                    
IP: *****
Provider:*****

                                                                                Potsdam, den 27.11.2008

Kostenpflichtige Internetnutzung „[noparse]www.pyjamagirls.de“[/noparse]


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

vorab wird angezeigt, dass ich die Fa. United Payment Limited, Sitz in Deutschland:
Am Buchhorst 34, 14478 Potsdam, bei dem Inkasso anwaltlich vertrete.
Ordnungsgemässe anwaltliche Vollmacht wird versichert.


Die benannte Internetadresse ist insofern rechtskonform, als nicht übersehbar die Kosten-
pflicht zu 59,00 EUR (MWSt inclusive) für 14 Tage ausgewiesen ist, die persönliche E-mail-
Adresse zwecks Zugang sowie Geburtsdaten und Volljährigkeitserklärung abgefordert wird.
Erklärungen zu den AGB, Datenschutz und Widerrufsrecht sind unkompliziert einsehbar.


Sie haben - durch nachfolgende Daten unter Beweis gestellt – diesen kostenpflichtigen Dienst genutzt:

Anmeldung/ Registrierung: [......]
Ihre E-Mail Adresse mit der Sie sich angemeldet haben: ******
Ihr E-Mail Provider/Hoster: ****
Ihre Anmeldung erfolgte über die IP Nummer: ***** 
Name Ihres Providers: *****



Die entstandenen Kosten in Höhe von 69,- EUR (incl. 10,- Euro Mahngebühren) – Rechnungsnummer: *******
vom 03.11.2008 haben Sie fristgemäss bislang noch nicht ausgeglichen.


Ich habe Sie aufzufordern, den Betrag zu 69,- EUR  schuldbefreiend innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage nach Erhalt 
dieser E-Mail auf das nachfolgenden Konto gutzuschreiben: 


Inhaber: [ edit ]
Bank: Mittelbrandenburgische Sparkasse
Konto.-Nr.: [.....]
Bankleitzahl: 16050000


Für Überweisungen aus dem Ausland:

Inhaber: Rechtsanwalt [ edit]
Bank: Mittelbrandenburgische Sparkasse
[......]


Bei Nichteinhaltung der Zahlungsfrist bin ich gehalten, diese Forderung gerichtlich 
durchzusetzen.

Im Hinblick auf den geforderten Betrag scheint es wirtschaftlich sinnvoll zu sein,
die benannte Rechnung auszugleichen, als möglicherweise ein kostenintensives ge-
richtliches Verfahren in Kauf zu nehmen.

Ich erlaube mir den Hinweis, dass die Inanspruchnahme der Internetseite im Wissen,
eine Zahlung nicht leisten zu wollen, auch eine Straftat darstellen könnte.

Sollte sich Ihre Zahlung mit dieser e-mail überschneiden, so ist vorliegende e-mail
wegen erfolgter Zahlung gegenstandslos.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

[edit]
Rechtsanwalt


----------



## katzenjens (27 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Anscheinend hat sich ein kleiner Fehler in den Text des Anwalts eingeschlichen...



> Sollte sich Ihre Zahlung mit dieser e-mail überschneiden, so ist vorliegende e-mail wegen erfolgter Zahlung gegenstandslos.


Sollte sicherlich heissen:



> Diese EMail ist wegen groben Unsinns gegenstandslos.


:scherzkeks:

Im Ernst, ist schon peinlich genug, dass ein Anwalt seinen Namen für ein derartiges Kasperltheater hergibt.

Ich hoffe, Deine Frage ist damit beantwortet. Wenn nicht, schau in die Links, welche Du ganz oben auf dieser Seite findest, wenn Du zurückscrollst.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## FastKiller (27 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Danke Katzenjens,

Ich find das richtig nett von Ihnen das sie versuchen allen zu helfen 


Ok...dann heisst es wie immer : Einfach Ignorieren richtig?




Ich hab mich darüber auch schon Informiert aber ich wollte halt nocheinmal eine Nummer sicher gehen...

Ist die auch so ein Ex-Anwalt???  
Weil es so in Sat1 gesagt wurde...das diese so einen brauchen um den leuten angst zu machen. Ist das der selbe?

DANKE


----------



## katzenjens (27 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Ein JA oder NEIN wirst Du hier aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht lesen können.
Aber Du hast es sicherlich schon begriffen, gelle? 

Der Anwalt im sat1-Bericht war derjenige, welcher "weiterhin gut schlafen konnte". Der Reporter sinnierte dann noch "ob es jetzt für oder gegen ihn spräche..." :roll:

Das schnelle Geld lässt halt bei manchen sämtliche Hemmungen fallen.
Immerhin weiss ich jetzt, wieso meine Videos wieder häufiger abgerufen werden. Klar, wenn mal wieder ein neuer Mahnlauf mit Witzforderungen gestartet wird.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## GreenySE (28 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Mich haben die Pyjamagirls leider auch erwischt. Ich hab mich schon zwingen wollen zu zahlen, nur um mich selbst zu bestrafen, weil ich darauf reingefallen bin. :wall:
Aber zum Glück bin ich ja hier gelandet. Und unterstützen will ich diese [ edit]  ja nicht!
Vielen Dank für die vielen Infos! Jetzt kann ich wieder beruhigt schlafen!
Und vielleicht mach ich mir sogar den Spaß und schreibe denen zurück. Mal sehen, was alles noch so kommt.


----------



## voyager (28 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Zurückschreiben bringt gar nichts, nicht mal ein klein wenig Spass. Die haben nur einige wenige vorgefertigte Mailtexte. Persönliche Antwort, die auf deine Fragen eingeht, wirst du, wie auch ich, nicht bekommen.


----------



## GreenySE (28 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Ich hab gestern mal gefragt, wieso sie meinen Widerruf nicht akzeptieren. Seitdem keine Antwort.


----------



## dreaven3 (28 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Akte 08 hätte lieber noch zur zusätzlichen Beruhigung der Zuschauer sagen sollen, dass die "Rechnungen" per E-Mail kamen.

Zudem hat Akte 08 noch eine Nachforschung vergessen.

Nämlich der Frage nach zugehen, wer die 4 Frauen in dem Video sind und ob sie wussten, für was sie sich hergeben.


----------



## voyager (28 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Ich habe von F.-R. einen ganzen Haufen an Rechnungen/Mahnungen, natürlich nur per Mail. Hätte mir auch gut gefallen, wenn die Akte-Redaktion das hervorgehoben hätte. Vor allem darum, weil hier ganz gezielt Kids geködert werden. Das wäre eventuell noch einen Nachbericht in der Sendung wert. Ich werde morgen mal eine Mail an die "Akte" formulieren.

Übrigens kommt nach der Mail vom "Rechts"-Anwalt F. M. gar nichts mehr. Und das bei mir in ca. 10 Fallbeispielen. Gibt schnell auf der Herr Yachtmakler R.F. Muss er ja auch, was hat er schon in der Hand?


----------



## spacereiner (29 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Was bekommt man(n) denn da zusehen.Vier Weiber die im Schlafanzug auf der Couch sitzen und irgendwelches sinnentleertes Zeug labern oder im Bikini unter der Dusche stehen:wall:

Für diesen Schwachsinn soll man 69 Euro bezahlen:-?

Sorry,aber sowas gibts bei Google haufenweise,sogar kostenlos:-p


----------



## klose1122 (30 November 2008)

*problem mit mahnung*

hey leute.

habe ein problem und kenn mich nit so aus auf dem gebiet.

also ich wurde über einen chatroom auf die internetseite www.unsere-nackte-pyjamaparty.net verwiesen von einer mir ubekannten nutzerin.
ich dachte mir nichts dabei und ging auf die seite und meldete ich mich auch an weil ein freund von mir ´sowas ähnliches auch schonmal gemacht hat und nichts weiter passiert ist.

ich meldete mich also an und dann kam auf eimal eine e-mail einer ominösen United Payment Limited Bank in Potsdam mit einer rechnung über 59 euro.
ich habe mir im nachhinein die agbs mal genauer angeschaut und es steht tatsächlich drin.

ich habe dann geantwortet das ich diese rechnung nicht bezahlen werde.
dann kam halt das übliche zurück 
sie drohten mir mit der weiterleitung meiner ip adresse an das amtsgericht potsdam und mit einem strafrechtlichen verfahren + hausdurchsuchung.


also ich denke mal das mit der hausdurchsuchung ist quatsch aber das mit der anzeige macht mir gedanken.

hat vllt irgendjemand schonmal mit dieser oder einer anderen ähnlichen seite erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir sagen wie ich mich verhalten soll?
ich habe jetz auch ein ultimatum von denen gestellt bekommen von sieben tagen


danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## wahlhesse (30 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Du hast den Thread sicherlich nicht aufmerksam genug gelesen, gelle? 
Weil dann wüsstest Du, das es Kasperltheater der dümmsten Sorte ist.

Haben die Deine Adresse?
Nö, oder?
Können die mittels IP und EMailadresse die richtige Anschrift rausbekommen?
Auch nö.
Anzeige, Schufa-Eintrag, Zwangsvollstreckung, Hausdurchsuchung, usw. ?
Quatsch.
Sollte ich mit dem Anbieter Kontakt aufnehmen?
Hmmmm...

Bitte die Tipps oben auf dieser Seite lesen und alles wird gut. :-D
Ach ja, auch bei YouTube hat jemand etwas zum besten gegeben.
Nun sollte alles klar sein.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## klose1122 (30 November 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

so hab mich jetzt mal hier durch die seiten gelesen und bin schon beruhigter.
ich habe denen jetzt nur geschrieben das ich mich mit meinem Anwalt in Verbindung setzen werde und nicht gewillt bin dieses Betrag zu bezahlen.

das war aber auch das letzte mal das ich da zrückgeschrieben habe da ich ja jetzt weiß das das dann wohl nur quatsch ist.

na ja mal abwarten was noch kommt

dankeschön schonmal


----------



## Psitraminus (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Ich habe folgendes Problem, mehr ein selbsterzeugtes als sonst irgendetwas anderes.

Ich habe mich auf der Pyjamagirls-Seite angemeldet, habe grob die AGB überflogen und nichts auffälliges (Beim ersten Blick) gefunden. Zack, hacken rein und weg. Beim warten auf die Mail habe ich dann das Zeug mit den Kosten gefunden, bevor die Bestätigungsmail überhaupt ankam, habe ich eine E-Mail rausgschickt wo drin steht das ich den Account löschen lassen möchte.
Daraufhin kam die Mail, das ich deren Angebote schon wahrgenommen habe und das daher mein Wiederrufsrecht verfällt. Wenn ich das hätte, würde das ja auch stimmen -.-.
Freudig schrieb ich daruaf das ich minderjährig sei. Stimmt zwar nicht, aber ich dachte das ich dadurch ruhe in den Karton bekomme. Schade, nun kam gerade die E-Mail mit folgendem Auszug:


> Wenn Sie von vorherein bezweckten, durch Ihre Minderjährigkeit einer Zahlungsverpflichtung zu entgehen, ist das Betrug, wenn Sie über Ihres wahres Alter täuschen. Wissen Sie das??
> 
> Das beste wäre, Sie reden darüber mit Ihren Eltern oder Angehörigen, bevor wir rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie einleiten werden.
> Wir erwarten innerhalb der nächsten 3 Tage eine Reaktion Ihrerseits, und werden bis dahin keine weiteren Schritte unternehmen.


Tja, nu ist guter Rat teuer. Soll ich ehrlich sein und sagen das ich volljährig bin. Soll ich nichts tun und hoffen das es wie bei allen anderen läuft.

MfG
Psitraminus

PS: Die kennen nicht mehr als meienn Vor- und Zunamen, so wie meien E-Mail und mein tolle gespeicherte IP-Adresse. Ich persönlich gehe davon aus das man damit nichts in der Hand hat, sowie auf dieser Seite auch schon mehrfach geschrieben. Ich habe jedoch gelesen das man unnötigen Schriftverkehr meiden sollte. Leider weiß ich nun erst im Nachhinein das er unnütz war. Für mich bleibt da nun so eine gewisse Restangst.


----------



## Psitraminus (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Ein Update. Ich habe gerade eine E-Mail bekommen. Darin steht das ich angeblich irgendeinen Bestätigungslink bekommen habe und damit alles akzeptiert habe und nun die 2te Aufforderung zur Zahlung. Im Anhang schon die drohung über das Einschalten mit den Zitat:


> ansonsten müssen wir von einem Betrugsdelikt ausgehen und gegebenenfalls Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt (mit den von uns gespeicherten Daten wie IP Nummer, Name des Providers, Email Adresse,Zeit und Datum ) erstatten.


Tolle Daten, ich weiß, als IT-ler, das man mit den Daten NICHTS anfangen kann. Vorallem weil wir uns noch in 2008 befinden. Dennoch, meine Frage besteht.


----------



## voyager (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Wenn du nicht zahlst, ist nach der Mail des Anwalts F.M. Ruhe im Postfach. Mehrfach im Selbstversuch getestet.


----------



## Psitraminus (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Interessant. Ich werde, wenn das alles mal zu ruhe gekommen ist, einen ausführlichen Bericht schreiben, welchen ich dann zur freien verfügung stell.


----------



## spacereiner (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



> _[Hinreichend bekanntes Mahndrohschreiben ohne Informationsgewinn entfernt. (bh)_


 
Sorry,wuste ich nicht

Der Müll kam gerade.Wieder ne Mahnung vom Anwalt mit gespeicherter IP,Anzeige,Inkasso,Gericht und dem ganzen Schwachsinn

Lächerliche Argumente halt


----------



## sascha (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



> Lächerliche Argumente halt



Jep


----------



## bernhard (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Lächerlich, wenn man das dümmliche Wortgetöse als das begreifen kann, was es ist. Das ist beängstigend und bedrohlich, wenn man den Schwachsinn nicht durchschaut.


----------



## katzenjens (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Hallo,

ich bekomme zu dem Thema inzwischen sogar "Patientenmails" aus dem Ausland. Das wirkt unfreiwillig komisch, wenn dort in den Schreiben steht:


> On the basis of this information, the prosecutor’s office will be able to identify the telephone connection from which our service was purchased. You will be responsible for any costs incurred.


Nee klar, oder?
Oder das hier:


> United Payment Limited Accounting
> Legal Venue: Birmingham District Court
> Email: [email protected]
> Legal Venue: Birmingham
> ...


:vlol:
Wobei mir auffällt, dass die Nicht-Deutschen den Kram schnell durchschauen und als Lachnummer beiseite schieben.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## sascha (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



> Wobei mir auffällt, dass die Nicht-Deutschen den Kram schnell durchschauen und als Lachnummer beiseite schieben.



Liegt vielleicht daran, dass man im Ausland nicht so obrigkeitshörig ist wie hierzulande. In Deutschland bekommen die Leute ja sofort Schüttelfrost und Dauerdurchfall vor Angst, wenn man im Dämlich-Drohbrief nur irgendwo die Buzzwords _Anwalt_, _Inkasso _, _IP _oder _Schufa _unterbringt. In unseren Nachbarländern schiebt man derartige Post einfach in den (virtuellen) Mülleimer und gut isses...


----------



## Heiko (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Eine neue Form von Bullshit-Bingo...


----------



## dvill (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



sascha schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht daran, dass man im Ausland nicht so obrigkeitshörig ist wie hierzulande.


Im Ausland hatten die nicht vom Reichsminister der Justiz um 1935 rum ein Rechtsberatungsgesetz kreiert und bis heute weitergeschleift.

So heißen, dort darf man die Dinge auch richtig erklären.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Gametrailers.com - The Source For Video Game Media


> ROFL just ignore it man


interessant auch, was da im ersten posting unter der Mail steht


> -- Powered byhttp://www.funpic.deKostenloser Webspace mit PHP und MySQL Support! 8x MySQL 8x FTP Traffic inklusive! Diese Email wurde vom Nutzer ******* versendet. SPAM an [email protected] melden!


----------



## webwatcher (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



bernhard schrieb:


> Das ist beängstigend und bedrohlich, wenn man den Schwachsinn nicht durchschaut.


Was leider bei sehr vielen Normalverbrauchern der Fall ist und  der Nutzlosbranche 
ständig Einkommensnachschub  verschafft


----------



## vahlinam (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Dear friends:
I have to beg your pardon but I am not able to speak nor read in Deustch. A friend of a friend has given me the adress of your forum becuase I received a mail related to the questions you consider on this forum. I only have an idea about the contents of the e-mail, but I would ask you for your comments and help. Even I ask the moderators excuses for not beeb able to write in your language. I will tank you in advance.

The e-mail I received is:

R e c h t s a n w a l t [ edit] 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
[ edit]  - Fr.-Ebert-Str. 38 - 14469 Potsdam

[ edit] 
Internet: Rechtskanzlei  - Potsdam
Tel: 0331 - 270 7015
Fax: 0331 - 280 43 84
Bürozeit: Termin nach Vereinbarung
K u n d e

E-Mail: v****@gmail.com
IP: 217.***.**.**
Provider:*.ipcom.comunitel.net.


Potsdam, den 11.12.2008

Kostenpflichtige Internetnutzung pyjamagirls.de ]


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

vorab wird angezeigt, dass ich die Fa. United Payment Limited, Sitz in Deutschland:
Am Buchhorst 34, 14478 Potsdam, bei dem Inkasso anwaltlich vertrete.
Ordnungsgemässe anwaltliche Vollmacht wird versichert.


Die benannte Internetadresse ist insofern rechtskonform, als nicht übersehbar die Kosten-
pflicht zu 59,00 EUR (MWSt inclusive) für 14 Tage ausgewiesen ist, die persönliche E-mail-
Adresse zwecks Zugang sowie Geburtsdaten und Volljährigkeitserklärung abgefordert wird.
Erklärungen zu den AGB, Datenschutz und Widerrufsrecht sind unkompliziert einsehbar.


Sie haben - durch nachfolgende Daten unter Beweis gestellt – diesen kostenpflichtigen Dienst genutzt:

Anmeldung/ Registrierung: 17.11.2008 um 15:29:47
Ihre E-Mail Adresse mit der Sie sich angemeldet haben: ****@gmail.com
Ihr E-Mail Provider/Hoster: gmail.com
Ihre Anmeldung erfolgte über die IP Nummer: 217.130.91.35
Name Ihres Providers: *.ipcom.comunitel.net.



Die entstandenen Kosten in Höhe von 69,- EUR (incl. 10,- Euro Mahngebühren) – Rechnungsnummer: N4MZ-C8MU
vom 17.11.2008 haben Sie fristgemäss bislang noch nicht ausgeglichen.


Ich habe Sie aufzufordern, den Betrag zu 69,- EUR schuldbefreiend innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage nach Erhalt
dieser E-Mail auf das nachfolgenden Konto gutzuschreiben:


Inhaber: Rechtsanwalt [ edit] 
Bank: Mittelbrandenburgische Sparkasse
Konto.-Nr.: [.....]
Bankleitzahl: 16050000


Für Überweisungen aus dem Ausland:

Inhaber: Rechtsanwalt edit] 
Bank: Mittelbrandenburgische Sparkasse
IBAN [ edit] 
BIC [ edit] 


Bei Nichteinhaltung der Zahlungsfrist bin ich gehalten, diese Forderung gerichtlich
durchzusetzen.

Im Hinblick auf den geforderten Betrag scheint es wirtschaftlich sinnvoll zu sein,
die benannte Rechnung auszugleichen, als möglicherweise ein kostenintensives ge-
richtliches Verfahren in Kauf zu nehmen.

Ich erlaube mir den Hinweis, dass die Inanspruchnahme der Internetseite im Wissen,
eine Zahlung nicht leisten zu wollen, auch eine Straftat darstellen könnte.

Sollte sich Ihre Zahlung mit dieser e-mail überschneiden, so ist vorliegende e-mail
wegen erfolgter Zahlung gegenstandslos.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

[ edit] 

Rechtsanwalt



Thank you all and best regards.

****@gmail.com


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

@ vahlinam

This is a mail claiming money from you (59 Euros), maintaining that you had registered on their silly site ("pygamagirls.de") and allegedly ordered their "service" (whatever that is).
The mail was written by a lawyer, but that should not really bother you.
In Germany, this is one very common method of making money, by claiming money for silly websites where you did not see the price because it is written in micro-fonts at the bottom of the page, or where you never registered.
Best you can do is to ignore that bullshit.
If this lawyer really would like to take any measures, he would have to sue you in your country. :scherzkeks: Left apart that this is not really workable in most cases, he would have to prove that *you* (and noone else...) registered on that site by using your mail adress. And that is even less feasible.
So - just forget it.
You will probably get some more mails from him, maybe four, five, six, maybe up to ten, but that´s it, and it will cease. Don´t answer, he will only send you bullshit again.


----------



## ArthurDayne (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Hi,

habe mich hier mal durchgelesen und bin wieder sehr beruhigt. Dumm, wie ich bin, habe ich natürlich auch den Fehler gemacht und dort meine (Müll-)Emailadresse angegeben. In der Email habe ich auf den Link geklickt (mich jedoch nie dort angemeldet), dann bin ich hellhörig geworden und habe mir die AGB (viel zu spät) durchgelesen.
Ich war dann etwas schockiert, dachte aber schon, dass das nicht so ganz legal sein kann.
Naja, die etwas doofe Affekthandlung daraufhin: Ich habe die Emailadresse einfach gelöscht. War das ein Fehler? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass daraus jetzt Konsequenzen entstehen könnten, da das einzige, das dort stimmte, der Name war und die gesamte Adresse nun nicht mehr existiert (ich hatte sie sowieso nur für Spam angelegt).

Ich kann nun also gar nicht sehen, ob eine Geldforderung ankommt (wovon ich allerdings nach dem hier Gelesenen ausgehe). Erwachsen mir daraus irgendwelche Nachteile?

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## katzenjens (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



ArthurDayne schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich kann nun also gar nicht sehen, ob eine Geldforderung ankommt (wovon ich allerdings nach dem hier Gelesenen ausgehe). Erwachsen mir daraus irgendwelche Nachteile?
> 
> Gruß
> Arthur


Ein grosser Nachteil! Du wirst die ganzen Drohmails von dem Anbieter und seinem Anwalt nicht mehr lesen können. Dadurch entgeht Dir einiges :auslach:.
Im Ernst, das wars.
Nein, auch über die IP oder über den EMail-Provider bekommen die nicht Deine Daten.
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Guten Rutsch,
Jens


----------



## ArthurDayne (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Hallo Jens,

danke für die (wirklich wahnsinnig schnelle) Antwort! Ich hab mir auch schon gedacht, dass die ja gar nicht an die Daten kommen. Der Anbieter bzw. die Emailseite rückt ja nicht die Daten von gelöschten Konten, falls diese überhaupt gespeichert werden (dürfen?), an dubiose Firmen raus :-p

Dass der Versuch über die IP völlig aussichtslos ist, ist mir klar (bin auch noch dazu Flatrate-Kunde und glaube zu wissen, dass sie bei meinem Anbieter gar nicht gespeichert wird). Aber irgendwie ist man ja doch etwas beunruhigt, wenn man von Inkasso-Stalking liest 

Ebenfalls guten Rutsch!
ArthurDayne


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



ArthurDayne schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie ist man ja doch etwas beunruhigt, wenn man von Inkasso-Stalking liest


Absolut kein Grund dafür. Echte Stalker sind bedrohlich. Inkassostalker schlimmstenfalls nervig.
 Hat man einmal die Methoden durchschaut, gibt es was zu lachen: 

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  - Antispam e.V.


----------



## dvill (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

So werden andere Foren  vermüllt: Unfassbar!!! | BKArechnet2009mitdreiodervierOnli... | heise security news-Foren


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



> q-tip   (6 Beiträge seit 30.12.08 )


Hat noch mehr stinkenden Müll abgeladen, alles derselbe Schrott

heise online - Suche

und spammt, dass die Schwarte knackt


> q-tip   *(21 Beiträge* seit 30.12.08 )


----------



## webwatcher (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Beiträge  und User  sind gelöscht.


----------



## dvill (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Mal die aktuellen Links sichern:

http://www.mein-nacktes-spiel.net/ mein-nacktes-spiel.net


----------



## wahlhesse (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

h**p://www.de-youtube-watch-54546-grosse-brueste.cl4n.org/

Mit diesem Link wurden diverse Foren vermüllt. Netterweise inzwischen alle gereinigt.


----------



## dvill (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Echt fleißig, der Müllarbeiter: "Oh man, das ist echt Atemberaubend!!! " - Google-Suche


----------



## voyager (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



dvill schrieb:


> Mal die aktuellen Links sichern:
> 
> h**p://www.mein-nacktes-spiel.net/



Da kann man eine Nachricht hinterlassen, die Shoutbox funktioniert aber nicht einwandfrei. Das Wort "*Betrug*" nimmt die nicht an... :scherzkeks::scherzkeks::scherzkeks:


----------



## legojohn (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

So, also:
Hab mich angemeldet, da ich dachte das sei so ein "REF-Service", da ich durch nen Ref-Link auf die Seite gekommen bin...

Jetzt wollt ich nur sichergehen, da ja 2009 ist und ich Österreicher bin, ob ich auch wirklich sicher bin...

PLZ Help

PS:
Ich glaub ihr habt ein neues Mitglied, das mehr als 1-2 Posts haben wird


----------



## legojohn (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Ach mist, kann nicht editieren...
Also:
Hab mich angemeldet da ich von nem KOSTENFREIEN Ref-Service ausging, hab das oben nicht gesehen, hab die AGB nicht wirklich gelesen, und irgendein GBD angegeben, Häckchen gesetzt, Link in Mail, und noch ein paar Mails an den "Support":wall:

Aber das macht jetzt nichts oder?

PS:
Ich glaub ich hab denen meinen namen "verraten"


----------



## Kevinflor93 (8 Februar 2009)

*Dringende Frage wegen onlineabo*

Hallo, weis nicht ob jmd. dieses thema schon erstellt hat. 
Und zwar habe ich von nem Kollegen einen link bekommen zu einer nackt show oder soetwas habe mir nichts gesacht bin raufgeganegn wurde weitergeleitet und sollte mich anmelden da mein kollege mir das geschikt hat dachte ich was ist darbei wird schon nichts sein. Nun habe ich habe ne Rechnung bekommen über 98€ und das ich dieses bitte zahlen solle sonst Anwalt, Inkasso. Habe versucht das Wiederrufsrecht zu nutzen aber da ich mich schoneinmal eingeloggt habe bzw ein Passwort zugeschikt bekommen habe kann ich dieses nichtmehr und ich soll doch jetz bitte zahlen den die haben ja meine IP (ich weis nicht was die damit wollen).
Nun meine Frage können sie das vor Gericht bringen habe sowas schonmal hintermir ist drei jahre her damals haben wir (ich und meine Mutter) einen Anwalt bezahlt und der hat nur gesagt wir sollen mit einem Anwalt in der Mail drohen.
Was kann mir nun passieren ? Achja die seite ist von United Payment Limited hat damit jmd erfahrung ?


----------



## sascha (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



> Was kann mir nun passieren ? Achja die seite ist von United Payment Limited hat damit jmd erfahrung ?



Diese Fragen sind nicht dein Ernst, oder? Ich meine, nachdem dein Beitrag der Beitrag *Nr. 84* ist beim Thema _Angstmacherei_ wegen Pyjamagirls...


----------



## poor papa (23 Februar 2009)

*Erfolgreiche Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Hallo,

mein Sohn meldete sich nach Erhalt eines Links (aus Neugier?) am 06.02. an, erhielt nach Freischaltung auch gleich per Mail eine Rechnung, am 09.02. dann eine Erinnerung, worauf er "brav" zur Bank ging und - bezahlte :wall:

Am 14.02. dann die 1. Mahnung und nach Erhalt der 2. Mahnung am 22.02. war der Leidensdruck größer als seine - Scham?, so dass er sich an mich wandte...(Soviel also zum Erfolg meiner intensiven Aufklärung mit Hilfe von Beiträgen aus c't, PC-Welt usw. hinsichtlich Internetrisiken durch Abzocker)

Ich schickte eine wahrscheinlich völlig überflüssige/nutzlose Antwortmail, in der ich auf die erfolgte Überweisung unter Nennung des nicht ganz korrekten Verwendungszwecks (es fehlt ein Bindestrich zwischen zwei Buchstaben/Zahlenblöcken) hinwies, bevor ich per Google auf diese Seite stieß.

Nun also meine Frage an das Forum: Wie groß sind meine Chancen, mit Hilfe von Verbraucherschutz/Anwalt/Betrugsanzeige unter vertretbarem Aufwand das überwiesene Geld zurück zu bekommen? Oder das Ganze als Lehrgeld abbuchen?


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Selbst mit unvertretbar hohem Aufwand dürften die Chancen verschwindend gering sein.


----------



## Heiko (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

*Angst essen Seele auf!*

Angst verhindert den klaren Blick auf die tatsächliche Situation. Deswegen als grundsätzliche Regeln:


Don't panic!
Handtuch, Bier und Erdnüsse bereit halten


----------



## deR_flo (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

hab mir nun viele Vid´s bei Youtube angeschaut
im Netz alles mögliche gelesen
eine Frage bleibt trotzdem doch noch:
hab mich dort angemeldet hab auch nen Passwort bekommen,bin dann ins portal rein und schwupp kam ne Mail. von wegen Zahlen usw..

ist da nun was dran? oder einfach in ruhe in dem Spam Ordner schmeißen

Mir war´s nun en Lehre


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich mit Sicherheit in nichts von den Fällen, die hier schon auf 9 Seiten in diesem Thread diskutiert wurden.
Weitere Infos zu den typischen Nutzlos-Abzock-Fällen stehen in den blauen Links ganz oben auf dieser Seite.
Ein Spam-Filter ist natürlich etwas sehr nützliches, um schwachsinnige Mahnmüll-e-Mails automatisch zu entsorgen. Das machen hunderttausende von anderen Betroffenen ebenso, und auch bei diesen Hunderttausenden


ist bisher noch nicht der persönliche Scharfrichter-Referent der Bundeskanzlerin vorbeigekommen,
sind noch keine Unterhosen, keine Zahnprothesen oder Bierdeckelsammlungen gepfändet worden,
wurde noch nicht das Beitreibungsverfahren vor dem Bundesoberinkassogericht Buxtehude eröffnet,
wurde noch keiner an den Inkassopranger unter dem Brandenburger Tor gestellt und mit Katzendreck beworfen.


----------



## deR_flo (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Mail auszug von mir mal:

das war samstag als ich bombenvoll war 


> Hallo,
> 
> Du hast dich erfolgreich freigeschalten.
> Um nun zu unserer Pyjama Party zu gelangen, brauchst du nur
> ...



dann von mir das Schreiben als ich stuzig wurde am Sonntag was ich da für´n Bockmist gemacht habe:



> >Hallo
> 
> >ich möchte ab heute den Vertrag kündigen.
> >Email :.........
> ...


das kam dann von denen:


> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Sie können diesen Vertrag nicht widerrufen, da Sie die Leistung schon in Anspruch genommen haben.
> 
> ...





ich dann wieder:

>erlischt denn nach 14tage das Abo/Dienstleistung von selbst?
>
>
>
>


das kam dann von denen wieder:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Sie brauchen nicht kündigen, da Sie kein ABO abgeschlossen haben.
> Die Zahlung ist einmalig. Sie werden von uns keine weiteren Rechnungen bekommen.
> ...




hab heute schon die erste Erinnerung bekommen.
Wenn ich doch noch mal nen Musterbrief schicke,sollte ich ja nicht meine Adresse(Hausanschrift) draufschreiben oder 
Woran erkenne ich nen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid,Gelber Zettel,Stempel oder wie?

BItte um Hilfe


----------



## dvill (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



deR_flo schrieb:


> BItte um Hilfe


Hilfe kann man sich nur selbst geben. Der Zustand "bombenvoll" ist mit dem leichtfertigen Umgang mit persönlichen Daten nicht verträglich.

Das wird auch zukünftig Probleme machen.

Ansonsten stehen alle wichtigen Informationen in den Links auf dieser Seite ganz oben oder hier in der Signatur. Lesen muss man noch selbst im Zustand "nicht bombenvoll".


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



deR_flo schrieb:


> Woran erkenne ich nen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid,Gelber Zettel,Stempel oder wie?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...bekommen-was-sie-jetzt-wissen-sollten-081219/


----------



## Simon27 (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Halloo..
Ich habe mich auch angemeldet...bei pyjamagirls.
und jetzt hab ich shcon langsam angst da mir Jetzt nichtmehr
United Payment Lt. schreibt sondern so ein Rechtsanwalt...=(
das macht mir Angst..

MfG;


----------



## voyager (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Die Mail des Herrn "Rechtsanwalts" F. M. ist der letzte Versuch, an dein Geld zu kommen. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, danach ist Ruhe...


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



Simon27 schrieb:


> Jetzt nichtmehr
> United Payment Lt. schreibt sondern so ein Rechtsanwalt...=(
> das macht mir Angst..


Genau  das ist die Absicht der Nutzlosanbieter. Anwälte haben nicht die Bohne mehr 
Recht oder Macht als die Typen  selber aber es wirkt bedrohlicher


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Ein Anwalt ist kein Gerichtsvollzieher. Sondern er ist zunächst einmal nur ein Dienstleister. Als solcher vertritt er im Auftrag seines wertgeschätzten Mandanten gegenüber Dir die abenteuerliche Rechtsmeinung, sein Mandant habe Geld von Dir zu bekommen.
Tatsache ist aber: wenn die Forderung unberechtigt ist, dann wird sie auch durch fünfzig Anwaltsbriefe mit Goldrand und Siegellack nicht rechtens.

Ob nun die Forderung tatsächlich gerechtfertigt ist, das könnte nur ein Gericht entscheiden. Der Anwalt müsste also im Auftrag seiner wertgeschätzten, hochehrenhaften Mandantschaft Klage gegen Dich einreichen.

Das aber passiert nach aller Erfahrung so gut wie nie. In den 3 Jahren, seit es diese Form der Abzockerei gibt, hat es von verschiedenen Banden bisher nur 4 echte Klagen von Abzockern gegen nichtzahlende Opfer gegeben. Alle 4 Verfahren wurden übrigens von den Abzockern kläglich vor den Amtsgerichten verloren.
Keine sonderlich gute Erfolgsbilanz für die Abzocker, angesichts Hunderttausender Betroffener, die nicht zahlen und auch nicht auf das Kaspertheater reagieren.

Also: schon die Gefahr, verklagt zu werden, ist verschwindend gering. Noch geringer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, tatsächlich verurteilt zu werden. Der Jackpot im Lotto ist da noch wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Simon27 (3 März 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Okee...
da sag ich dann mal danke...
.Also soll ich einfach genauso wie bei 
den Mails von United Payment Lt. Einfach garnicht reagierem-?

MfG;;


----------



## Antiscammer (3 März 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Die Antwort hast Du Dir im Grunde genommen schon selbst gegeben.
Jetzt wartest Du, wie jeder gute Deutsche, noch auf eine "Bestätigung", auf eine "Absegnung von oben...".
Die kriegst Du hier aber nicht.
Merke: Du bist Dein eigenes Kanzleramt und kannst Dir selbst die Bestätigung von oben erteilen.


----------



## Simon27 (4 März 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Oke...dAnke..=)

@ voyager...
Wie Lange wird es dauern bis damit Ruhe ist?.

mFg;


----------



## voyager (4 März 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Soll ich mich selber zitieren? Lies nochmal auf der vorherigen Seite.


----------



## Simon27 (4 März 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



> Die Mail des Herrn "Rechtsanwalts" F. M. ist der letzte Versuch, an dein Geld zu kommen. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, danach ist Ruhe...



Wie lange wird es dauern?


----------



## Antiscammer (4 März 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Wenn ein Elefant Dünnpfiff hat, dann kann das fünf Minuten oder auch 3 Tage dauern. - Who cares?


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Der Vergleich ist durchaus zutreffend


----------



## Simon27 (5 März 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

oke


----------



## ethix (12 März 2009)

*Neues von:Kostenpflichtige Internetnutzung / 14 Tage Pyjama Party Mitgliedschaft*

hey!

hab ne neue email bekommen vom rechtsanwalt  
guggt euch das bitte an...ich werde nicht überweisen, bin drauf reingefallen und hab definitiv nicht das mit den Kosten gesehen... also zu Recht nicht überweisen ?????????? (PS.: ich weis des wurde vermutlich 1000000ma diskutiert. trotzdem dachte ich mir, das niemand von den neuen emails weiss)

Hier die mail



> R  e   c   h   t   s   a   n   w   a   l   t         xxx
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> RA xxx
> 
> ...



hab meine sachen wegen spam usw ma "entschärft"
grüße
ethix


----------



## ethix (12 März 2009)

*AW: Neues von:Kostenpflichtige Internetnutzung / 14 Tage Pyjama Party Mitgliedschaft*

sorry :/ habs übersehen, danke admin fürs verschieben  wollte grad löschen 
is das jetz ne neue email?????
oder immernoch die gleich wie "früher" ????


----------



## Don Pablo (13 März 2009)

*AW: Neues von:Kostenpflichtige Internetnutzung / 14 Tage Pyjama Party Mitgliedschaft*



ethix schrieb:


> is das jetz ne neue email?????
> oder immernoch die gleich wie "früher" ????


Das ist doch egal.
Ich würde den Absender in den Spamfilter packen und warten, ob was mit der richtigen Post kommt.
Bei den Angaben zum Kunden (email und IP) dürfte das sehr unwahrscheinlich sein.


----------



## Simon27 (14 März 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Tja...
Ich sollte nach meinen Rechnungen auch heute oder Montag eine solche E-Mail bekommen..

Aber ich dachte IP´s werden bei Flatrate-Internet sowieso nicht gespeichert..?


----------



## webwatcher (14 März 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



Simon27 schrieb:


> Aber ich dachte IP´s werden bei Flatrate-Internet sowieso nicht gespeichert..?


Hat nichts  mit Flatrate zu tun. Gespeichert werden sie aber nicht für  Nutzlosseitenbetreiber  
zugänglich.
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Die Drohung  mit der  IP  dient aussschließlich  der Verunsicherung und hat keinerlei realen Hintergrund.
Kasperletheater der dümmsten Sorte eben.


----------



## Simon27 (14 März 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

oKayy


----------



## domicilio (20 März 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*

Hi,
wenn ich das also richtig lese sind das leere Drohungen?


```
IP Nummer: 89.15.***.***
  Internet Provider: *.pool.einsundeins.de.
   
  E-Mail Adresse: ********@web.de
  Ihr E-Mail Anbieter: web.de ,
```
Anhand dieser Informationen können und sie nichts herausfinden?
Bei meiner Web-Adresse hab ich nicht mal meine richtigen Daten angegeben.
Was also nur übrig bleibt ist tatsächlich nur die IP und die Adresse
kriegen sie nicht raus bzw. es ist nur eine leere Drohung, ja?

Ich bin schonmal auf nachbarschaft24 reingefallen und krieg regelmäßig Post vom Inkasso und habe keine Lust von Pyjamagirls.de etwas zu bekommen.

:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de  ...*



domicilio schrieb:


> Was also nur übrig bleibt ist tatsächlich nur die IP und die Adresse
> kriegen sie nicht raus bzw. es ist nur eine leere Drohung, ja?


zum 578.  MAL
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## mathias419 (4 April 2009)

*Nachfolger von pyjamagirls*

Bin heute durch eine Anfrage auf eine neue Kostenfalle/Nutzlosdienst gestossen und denke mal daß es der Nachfolger von "pyjamagirls" sein könnte.

Das neue Ding heisst: www. schwimmbadspiel. de (link entschärft)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung?

Das Perfide daran ist, daß es ganz gezielt auf junge unerfahrene user abzielt und diese dazu bringen soll, möglichst viele neue Opfer durch Einträge des links in Gästebüchern und Foren sowie Chats zu generieren. Jedenfalls werden die user hierzu aufgefordert, damit diese sich dann ein paar Schmuddelfotos/videos anschauen können und gleichzeitig ihr Taschengeld loswerden.:kotz:


----------



## dvill (4 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de ...*



> Amtsgericht Charlottenburg (Berlin).
> Aktenzeichen: HRB 118377 B 	Bekannt gemacht am: 09.03.2009 12:00 Uhr
> 
> Für die Angaben in (), die den Unternehmensgegenstand und die Anschrift betreffen, keine Gewähr. In das Handelsregister ist folgendes eingetragen worden:
> ...


Kinder und Jugendliche, die ihren Eltern nicht sagen wollen, auf welche Rattenfängerseiten sie gelockt wurden, sind leichte Beute für den Mahndroh-Kasper.

http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php?p=42781#post42781


> WICHTIG ! Wenn sich jedoch im Laufe der strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen herausstellt, dass Sie Nutzer der genannter IP-Adresse , waren, haben Sie mit strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen zu rechnen.( Computerbetrug nach § 263a StGB )


Das ist das Ekelhafteste, was die Nutzlosen zur Inkassotreibjagd veranstalten, weil es um Kinder und Jugendliche geht.

Wie kann eine Bank dafür ein Konto zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## mathias419 (4 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de ...*

Danke fürs Verschieben. Hatte bei der Eingabe von "schwimmbadspiel" in der Suchfunktion nix gefunden.

Klar ist es ganz mies mit dieser Masche auf Kinder und Jugendliche zu zielen.

Ich wusste auch gar nicht, daß man schon mit 1,00 GBP eine Firma in England aufmachen kann - man lernt nie aus.:smile:


----------



## dvill (4 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de ...*

So ist das richtig: Schwimmbad Spiel - Seite 3 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## deR_flo (9 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de ...*

hallo zusammen

Nach der Mail vom Anwalt ist schluss.Da kommt nichts mehr
bei mir sind nun 3wochen rum,und es kam nichts mehr..

gruß


----------



## mathias419 (9 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de ...*



deR_flo schrieb:


> Nach der Mail vom Anwalt ist schluss.Da kommt nichts mehr
> bei mir sind nun 3wochen rum,und es kam nichts mehr..




Glaube ich leider nicht.

Rechne mal mit der "letzten" Mahnung dann allerletzte und allerallerletzte Mahnung und dann allerallerallerallerletzte Mahnung vorm Inkassobüro und so weiter und so fort ... Inkassostalking heisst das Spiel


----------



## jupp11 (9 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de ...*



mathias419 schrieb:


> Rechne mal mit der "letzten" Mahnung dann allerletzte und allerallerletzte Mahnung und dann allerallerallerallerletzte Mahnung vorm Inkassobüro und so weiter und so fort ...


Ein gutes Spamfilter übernimmt die Entsorgung. Für Papiermüll gibt es je nach Gemeinde grüne oder blaue Tonnen.


----------



## avanti ultras (13 April 2009)

*Strafantrag helft mir bitte*

Hallo,
Hab mich beim schwimmbadspiel angemeldet und hab auf den bestätigungslink geklickt jetzt wollen die von mir 49€ zzgl. 19 % MwSt. Katzenjens auf youtube meinte ja man soll nicht antworten aber jetzt haben die mir das geschrieben

"Bei Nichtzahlung oder keinerlei Reaktion auf dieses Schreiben, behalten wir uns vor,
einen Strafantrag bei der Berliner Staatsanwaltschaft aufzugeben. Dieses ist notwendig, da in letzter Zeit unser
Spiele Service häufig mißbraucht worden ist und wir dieses nicht hinnehmen können und wollen."

was soll ich tun nur leere drohungen ?


----------



## avanti ultras (13 April 2009)

*AW: Strafantrag helft mir bitte*

bevor ich es vergesse die haben meine ip adresse und meine provider und ich hab ein falsches alter angeben spielt das eine rolle?


----------



## webwatcher (13 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de ...*

Vergiss das IP-Märchen

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dvill (13 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de ...*

Das ist Kinder-Kasperle-Theater.

So gefährlich wie ein Hasenfurz. Riecht streng, tut nix.


----------



## avanti ultras (13 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de ...*

Danke für die schnelle Antowort.
Das heist ich soll die gansen emails ignorieren und nichts tun?


----------



## sascha (14 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de ...*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Ein gutes Spamfilter übernimmt die Entsorgung. Für Papiermüll gibt es je nach Gemeinde grüne oder blaue Tonnen.



Das sollte als Antwort reichen.


----------



## dvill (14 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de ...*

Objektiv aus Sicht eines Erwachsenen ist das die richtige Lösung.

Im konkreten Fall wird gezielt eine Mahndroh-Treibjagd auf Kinder veranstaltet und dabei werden kaltschnäuzig allgemeine Pubertätsprobleme ausgeschlachtet.

Kinder bringt das in eine gefährliche Notlage: Die Eltern dürfen nichts erfahren, aber ein gar schröcklicher Anwalt droht schlimme Übel an.

Ekelhaft.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (16 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de ...*

Soweit ich das sehe, muß man da doch nur seine Email angeben. Und die bringt die Jungs ja auch nicht weiter. Somit ist das ganze nur eine LACHNUMMER und man kann den Jungs den *EFFE* zeigen.


----------



## dvill (18 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen Pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de ...*

Schwimmt dis Sparkasse

"Inhaber: Tech Global Limited" "MB Sparkasse" - Google-Suche

bereits nicht mehr mit? Jetzt muss die Commerzbank

"Inhaber: Tech Global Limited" "commerzbank" - Google-Suche

ran. Wann lernen merkbefreite Banken, mit Google umzugehen?


----------



## jupp11 (19 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Man setzt gezielt schwachsinnige Drohungen ein, um unerfahrene Verbraucher  oft Minderjährige in Angst und Schrecken zu versetzen:

Schwimmbad Spiel - Seite 13 - Antispam e.V.


			
				Nutzlosspammüll schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenfalls werden wir die Herausgabe aller nötigen Verbindungsdaten mit Hilfe der Staatsanwaltschaft
> anfordern lassen. Dadurch kann nachgewiesen werden, wer wann und wo welche E-mails abgeholt bzw.
> bestätigt hat.
> 
> ...



Die Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit


----------



## dvill (19 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Schwimmbadspiel.de macht das Arbeitsprinzip der Kostenfallen deutlich.

Echte Rechtsfrage spielen keine Rolle. Mit mafiösen Erpressungsszenarien wird die Unerfahrenheit der durchweg jugendlichen "Kunden" ausgeschlachtet, sie zur "freiwilligen" Zahlung zu nötigen.

Aufgrund ihres Alters hätten die "Kunden" nichts zu befürchten. Vor Gericht droht genau nichts.

Warum gibt die Commerzbank Potsdamm dafür ein Konto her?


----------



## bernhard (19 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Diese Bande hat sich eine "nette" Werbemasche ausgedacht. Die Opfer verbreiten den Müll im Rahmen des Terroristenmarketings selbst:

http://www.schwimmbadspiel.de/?ref* - Google-Suche

Die anderen müssen bei Google für Adwords bezahlen.


----------



## avanti ultras (20 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

was ist wenn man ein falsche alter angeben hat dann hat man doch vor gericht was zu berfürchten ? und ist man mit 16 nicht strafbar oder haftbar?


----------



## Antiscammer (21 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir generell, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Webseiten zu zeigen.
Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Abzocker-Webseiten hereinzufallen. Das ist einem hanseatischen Bürgermeister auch schon passiert. Und der hat im übrigen auch  nicht bezahlt.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## avanti ultras (29 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Hallo hab heute eine e-mail bekommen und hab mich gefragt was ist das ? 
was soll ich machen?
weider nichts antworten?
Hier die e-mail



> trotz unserer letzten Mahnung haben Sie die überfällige Rechnung nicht beglichen.
> Wir fordern Sie letztmalig auf, den Gesamtbetrag sowie Mahngebühren innerhalb
> der nächsten 7 Tage auf unser Konto zu überweisen.
> 
> ...



was soll ich tun?
MFG


----------



## webwatcher (29 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



avanti ultras schrieb:


> was soll ich tun?


Deinen Spamfilter richtig einstellen: Emailmahndrohmüll  gehört in den Spamordner.

PS: das ist ein so gequirlter Mist, dass es nicht lohnt darüber zu diskutieren


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



avanti ultras schrieb:


> Hallo hab heute eine e-mail bekommen und hab mich gefragt was ist das ?
> was soll ich machen?



Mal das Posting eins über Deinem lesen, und die Infoartikel ganz oben auf dieser Seite in den blauen Links.



avanti ultras schrieb:


> weider nichts antworten?



Warum sollte man?

Wer auf diesen Schwachsinn antwortet, der hebt quasi den Finger und brüllt: "Hiiiiieeeer! Ich hätte gerne noch mehr Mahnungen!"



			
				Mahn-Fasel schrieb:
			
		

> Durch eine darauffolgende mögliche Hausdurchsuchung und Beschlagnahme Ihres Computers kann festgestellt werden, ob Sie sich bei uns angemeldet haben.
> Die uns dadurch entstehenden Kosten werden wir Ihnen in Rechnung stellen.



Jawull. :scherzkeks:
Und anschließend kommt Knecht Ruprecht mit dem Hackebeil, schlägt Dir die Hand ab und pfändet Deine Bierdeckelsammlung. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Captain Picard (29 April 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



> Durch eine darauffolgende mögliche Hausdurchsuchung und Beschlagnahme Ihres
> Computers kann festgestellt werden,


Sollen froh sein, dass die Sta nicht ihre Computer beschlagnahmt. Leider haben   Sta und Gerichte eine geradezu überirdische Toleranz was  Nutzlosabzocke betrifft und sehen es als läßliche Sünde unerfahrene Verbraucher  dermaßen zu terrorisieren.


----------



## Bagildo (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Hallo ich bin auch auf diese sogenannte Firma reingefallen. Ich habe auch schon die Rechnung bekommen. Was soll ich machen? Zahlen? Ich bin aber minderjährig und naja aus Neugier und da ich erst 15 und pupertär bin, bin ich drauf reingefallen. Meinen Eltern möchte ich aber nichts darüber erzählen, weil ich sonst sauviel Ärger bekomme, weil ich auf so etwas ähnliche sschon einmal herreingefallen bin. Was soll ich nun tun? Bitte helft mir


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Lies mal den Beitrag No. 135 hier auf dieser Seite, und dann die Artikel, die hier ganz oben auf dieser Seite mit der blauen Schrift verlinkt sind.


----------



## Bagildo (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

aber sollte ich das meinen eltern sagen?


----------



## Bagildo (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

weil ich bin schonmal auf sowas reingefallen und meine eltern waren su wütend. und jetzt nochmal der selbe mist. ich will es ihnen nicht sagen. wenn ich das alles einfach ignoriere können dann briefe kommen?


----------



## bernhard (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Bei Mailmüll hilft die "Entf"-Taste.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Wenn die Deine Adresse haben, dann werden mit Sicherheit Briefe kommen. Wenn sie Deine Adresse nicht haben, dann kommen nur böse e-Mails. Dafür gibt es Spamfilter.


----------



## Bagildo (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

also einfach in den spam fliter und meinen eltern brauch ich nix sagen?


----------



## bernhard (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Gehen die Eltern auch sonst mit zum Kinderkasperle?

Hausdurchsuchung wegen Pyjamagirls.de ist völliger Unfug | Augsblog.de


----------



## avanti ultras (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

hallo ist da eigentlich normal dass die firmen ein voll schreiben hab schon wieder ne email bekommen



> sie haben sich 12.04.2009 um 16:53:54 Uhr nachweislich unter Angabe Ihrer Email-Adresse und IP-Adresse auf der Internetseite Schwimmbadspiel.de angemeldet und den Bestellvorgang unserer Dienstleistung vollzogen.
> 
> 
> Weder unsere Rechnung, noch unsere bisherigen Zahlungserinnerungen fanden bei Ihnen Beachtung. Überweisen Sie jetzt unverzüglich den Betrag von 89,- Euro !
> ...


immer noch nichts antworten?


----------



## webwatcher (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



avanti ultras schrieb:


> immer noch nichts antworten?


Was hat sich denn geändert, außer dass die Kasper die nächst größere Rassel rausgeholt haben?


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Antiscammer hats mal auf den Punkt gebracht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/55884-opendownload-de-me-too-postings-78.html#post279047
:-D


----------



## mathias419 (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Was hat sich denn geändert, außer dass die Kasper die nächst größere Rassel rausgeholt haben?


  :steinigung::steinigung::steinigung:


----------



## Badman (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Hallo,
ich bin vor einer Weile auch auf die reingefallen und habe auf die Mail nicht reagiert. Heute hatte ich dann eine Mail von einem Anwalt im Postfach mit den üblichen Drohungen wie Mahnbescheid ( frage mich wie das gehen soll, ohne Anschrift ). hier mal die Mail



> Kostenpflichtige Internetnutzung   "www.schwimmbadspiel.de"
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren ,
> 
> ...


Bin mal gespannt, was für lustige Mails dieser Anwalt noch losläßt


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



Badman schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, was für lustige Mails dieser Anwalt noch losläßt



Wahrscheinlich solche:
Antispam e.V. -  Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## mathias419 (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



Badman schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, was für lustige Mails dieser Anwalt noch losläßt



natürlich auch solche (zum kringeln):


[......]


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Leider hat bisher noch kein Inkassoscherge die schönen Musterbriefe des Antispam e.V. benutzt. Dabei war das ein kostenloser Service des Antispam e.V. für Inkassoschergen, die auf der Suche nach neuen, dräuenden und pöhsen Inkassoformulierungen sind, die ihre Wirkung auf die säumige Schuldner-Sau bestimmt nicht verfehlen werden.
Formulierungshilfe für Abzockanwälte - Antispam Wiki
:scherzkeks:


----------



## krennz (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Ich würde sagen: Keine ladungsfähige Anschrift, also auch keine Klage.

Mensch!! Lasst Euch doch nicht von irgendwelchem unqualifizierten Gelabere einschüchern und schaltet endlich mal Euer Gehirn, sofern ihr sowas habt, ein und lest mal oben, ja ganz oben die blauen hinweise. 

Sorry.

Wer sagt Euch denn, dass das was die behaupen überhaupt rechtlcih gangbar ist?

Ich würde mich in keinem Fall von denen einschüchern lassen. Wenn die mir Briefe schicken würde ich die mit meiner unkenntlich gemachten Anschrift und dem Vermerk "Annahme verweigert" wieder in den gelben Kasten schmeissen. Dann müssen die jeden zurückgeschickten Brief lesen um festzustellen, wer da so unverschämt war und den SPAM nicht haben wollte. 

Ich selber würde denen weder Mails noch Briefe schicken. Und wenn der gelbe Brief mit dem Staatswappen (eher unwahrscheinlich) kommt würde ich auf dem beigefügten Zettel "Voll inhaltlich widersprochen" oder ähnlich ankreuzen und das dann aber wirklich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an das ausstellende Gericht zurück.

Nun müssen die Zockies beweisen, dass ihre Forderung rechtens ist. Geht dass? M.E. nein. Also werden sie es unterlassen, sie wollen doch ihr lukratives Geschäftsmodell nicht gefährden. Das heisst für den jeweiligen User, voll aussen vor. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, den Härtetest bestanden.

[ edit] 

Krennz

PS: Ich brauche Namen,Anschrift, Telefon und Emailaddys der Firmen. Sowie volle Anschrift und Fax sowie Emailaddys der Inkassos und Rechtsanwälte. Hab nen befreundeten Anwalt, der Abmahnen darf und der ist selber betroffen und sauer.


----------



## Badman (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



zero_nine schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie das gehen soll.Die haben doch nur die Mailadressen der User.Kein Name keine Anschrift nur die Mailadressen



Kann ich Dir sagen, die drohen damit, sich an den Email-Provider zu wenden. Nur zu dumm, das die sowas ja nicht herausgeben. Und schon garnicht, wie bei mir ein Email-Provider in Kanada:auslach:


----------



## stevy_0 (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Hallo 
ich habe mich auf der schwimmbad spiel seite registriert und dann eine rechnung bekommen.
weil auch ich nicht wusste das das abzocke ist . 
als ich die rechnung las , schickte ich folgende e-mail zurück:
_hallo

ich habe mich auf ihrer seite durch ein nicht nennenswertes missverständnis angemeldet und möchte nun die vertragserklärung sofort kündigen !

hoffe auf antwort und auf erfolgreiche abmeldung .

den betrag von 59 euro werde ich nihct zahlen 


laut einem viedeo auf youtube , was ich erst später entdeckte , hat mich darauf hingewiesen , dass es ein großer fehler sei zu kündigen oder zu antworten 

er hat mich auf diese seite weitergeleidet und jetzt hoffe ich dass ihr mir helfen könnt .
muss ich jetzt dadurch dass ich geantwortet habe jetzt doch zahlen ?_


----------



## krennz (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Hi,

ich kann nur das kündigen, was ich vorher anerkannt habe. Widersprechen bzw. anfechten, bzw nichts tun wäre hier besser.

Ich kann jetzt alles das was kommt ignorieren, oder, sollte was mit der Post kommen mit meiner unkenntlichen Anschrift und dem Vermerk "Annahme verweigert" wieder in den gelben Kasten schmeissen. Dann müssen die nachgucken, wer deren Spam nicht wollte. (macht Arbeit von der die nie genug haben[meine persönliche Meinung]) 

Erst wenn ein gelber Brief mit Staatswappen kommt muss ich widersprechen und den Brief dann per Einschreiben mit Rückschein ans Gericht zurückschicken.

Lehn Dich zurück und lass es Dir gutgehen.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## stevy_0 (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Bei youtube.com habe ich _[Meldung ohne nachvollziehbare Quellenangabe entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Leute, aufwachen.

Zur Angstmacherei gehören schwachsinnige Berichte über irgendwas, die absichtlich im Internet gestreut werden.

Die Masche hier erzeugt nur Angst. Nichts ist real. Niemand muss Angst haben.


----------



## NiederMitAbzocke (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Hallo,
ich bin auch auf die seite reingefallen jedoch habe ich dannach gemerkt wenn man die agb gelesen hätte die eig nich so lang is hätte ich das vermeiden können :wall: jedenfalls...die 30tage sind bei mia noch nich rum und den aktivierungslink habe ich NICHT bestätigt kommen trozdem i-welche mails? thx im vorraus


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Egal wie, maßgebend ist nur diese Frage:
Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## NiederMitAbzocke (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

ich wäre etwas erleichtert wenn mia jemand der sich auch da ausversehen angemeldet hat sagen kann,dass er die mails ignoiert hat und es ist nix passiert...thx


----------



## dvill (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Niemals ist irgendjemandem etwas passiert.

Wenn es einen gäbe, ginge das durch die Presse. Man hört NICHTS. Das Theater hört von selbst auf.


----------



## Teleton (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



stevy_0 schrieb:


> laut einem viedeo auf youtube , was ich erst später entdeckte , hat mich darauf hingewiesen , dass es ein großer fehler sei zu kündigen oder zu antworten





krennz schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kann nur das kündigen, was ich vorher anerkannt habe. Widersprechen bzw. anfechten, bzw nichts tun wäre hier besser.


Meines Erachtens gehört die Aussage ("wer kündigt erkennt Vertrag an") in die Abteilung der juristischen Legenden.
Verträge kommen zustande durch zwei aufeinander bezogene Willenserklärungen. 
Wenn ich die Kündigung eines nicht existenten Vertrages ausspreche, dann gebe ich keine Willenserklärung zum Herbeiführen eines Vertrages ab, sondern habe halt nur auf eine Fata Morgana geschossen.  Einen nicht bestehenden Vertrag zu kündigen mag zwar unlogisch,sinnlos und nicht sonderlich schlau sein, führt aber nicht dazu dass dessen Existenz erst herbei geführt wird. 
Ob man allerdings überhaupt Brieffreundschaften pflegen sollte ist-wie erörtert-eine ganz andere Frage
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## webwatcher (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Das Spiel mit nackter Haut Welche Internetseiten Sie plötzlich viel Geld kosten
soll heute abend kommen


----------



## dvill (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Im Grunde ist der Untertitel falsch.

Das ist keine Kostenfalle und es kostet nichts -

wenn man auf die Einschüchterung nicht hereinfällt. Das ist nur eine Einschüchterungsfalle mit mafiöser Nötigungsbelästigung.

Wer das blickt, hat keine Angst mehr und ist alle Sorgen los.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

O-Ton Moderator: "Ignorieren sie alle Mahnungen und  bezahlen sie  nicht.
Erst bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid müssen sie reagieren." 

Erläuterung dazu:  Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide aus  dieser Branche speziell  
des  Herrn R.F. sind wesentlich seltener als der Jackpot im Lotto.

Wer sich nicht einschüchtern läßt, darf sein Geld behalten.


----------



## dvill (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Im ebundesanzeiger.de ist die Bilanz der "Payball Payment GmbH" zu finden.

Die Zahl der Jugendlichen, die auf die Einschüchterung hereinfallen, ist wohl nicht ganz so groß.

Wer sich nicht einschüchtern lässt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## krennz (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Hi Teleton,

meine Aussage : ich kann nur kündigen was ich vorher anerkannt habe, ist juristisch ok.

Einen Vertrag, den ich nicht anerkenne, kann und brauche ich auch nicht kündigen. Es ist hier keine übereinstimmende Willenserklärung zustande gekommen, wie Du richtig bemerkst. 

Wenn ich wollte, könnte ich dem "angeblichen Vertrag" nur widersprechen, oder ihn gemäss § 119 wegen Irrtum 123 wegen Täuschung , 142 wegen Nichtigkeit BGB anfechten. Hinzukommt noch der § 131 BGB, der mir erläutert, dass hier die Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten zu einem wirksamen Rechtsgeschäft zwischen Minderjährigem und dem Anbieter vorliegen muss.

Im übriegen würde ich mich gelassen zurücklehnen und das Geblubbere von Mahnung und Inkasso kaltlächelnd aussitzen.

Dies ist keine Rechtsberatung, sondern meine fundierte Meinung. Bin Kaufmann.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Teleton (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



krennz schrieb:


> Hi Teleton,meine Aussage : ich kann nur kündigen was ich vorher anerkannt habe, ist juristisch ok.


Nein,juristisch ist das unzutreffend, Du hast nur ein "logisches" Problem.
Durch die Kündigung eines nicht bestehenden Vertrages passiert nix, der Schuss geht halt einfach daneben.  


> Einen Vertrag, den ich nicht anerkenne, kann und brauche ich auch nicht kündigen. Es ist hier keine übereinstimmende Willenserklärung zustande gekommen, wie Du richtig bemerkst.


 Es ging ja um die Frage , ob durch die (logisch falsche) Kündigung ein Vertrag erst entsteht. Das ist halt nicht der Fall, auch wenn man derartige Schelte gegenüber Kündigenden immer wieder liest.  





krennz schrieb:


> Im übriegen würde ich mich gelassen zurücklehnen und das Geblubbere von Mahnung und Inkasso kaltlächelnd aussitzen.


Da will ich Dir nicht widersprechen, genau meine Meinung.


> Dies ist keine Rechtsberatung, sondern meine fundierte Meinung. Bin Kaufmann.


Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen. Warum soll Kaufmannseigenschaft juristische Auffassungen fundieren? Ich meine selbst gesunder Menschenverstand hilft bei Juraproblemen meist nicht weiter, warum dann Kaufmannsdenke?


----------



## krennz (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Hi, das mit der Rechtsberatung war auf die von mir zitierten §§ gemünzt.

Die Nutzlosbranche vertritt die irrige Auffassung, ich leider auch bis vor ein paar Monaten, genährt durch Netzwelt, dass eine Kündigung eines nicht existenten Vertrages seine Existenz beweist und bestätigen in schöner Regelmässigkeit die Kündigung zum Ablauf der 2 Jahre.

Um die nicht in ihrer Irrigkeit zu bestärken sollte man deshalb nicht kündigen, sondern, wenn schon, dann anfechten. In den meisten Fällen schützt das aber nicht vor weiteren Belästigungen durch die Nutzlosanbieter, oder deren Inkassobutzen.

Was bleibt ist aussitzen, oder, um denen vlt. etwas Arbeit zu machen, den Brief mit "Annahme verweigert" und meiner geschwärzten Anschrift zurück in den gelben Kasten. Doch soll das Jeder so machen, wie er lustig ist.

Nur eins sollte, auch auf Hinweis von Kripo und Verbraucherzentralen, keiner,  ZAHLEN!!!

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



krennz schrieb:


> Die Nutzlosbranche vertritt die irrige Auffassung,


dass sie unhindert  abzocken darf und mit haarsträubensten Argumenten und  juristischen Faseleien 
Verbraucher täuschen und  verunsichern darf, bestärkt durch groteske Beurteilungen deutscher Strafverfolgungsorgane.

Die Zivilgerichte sehen das eindeutig realitätsnäher und haben  Zahlungsansprüche 
abgelehnt.


----------



## krennz (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Wieso StrafVERFOLGUNGSorgane?

M.E. waren die das, bis die Grünen die Unschuldsvermutung einführten. Seitdem sind das m.E. nur noch StrafVERWALTUNGSorgane. Manchmal kann man auch von Bestrafungsverhinderungsorganen reden. 

Klau mal bei Aldi ein paar Blumentöpfe, oder erleichtere 10 000 Menschen unberechtigt um 50 Euronen. Das eine ist eine Straftat, das andere ein Kavaliersdelikt, fragt sich nur welches von beiden.

Aber diese Diskussion führt zu nichts. Wir können nur hoffen, dass sich ein klein wenig durch die neue Gestzeslage (nach Verkündigung) ändert und vlt. doch noch einige Staatsanwälte aus ihrer Lethargie aufwachen und die Strafverfolgung der Nutzlosbranche startet.  Warten wir es ab.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## stevy_0 (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Niemals ist irgendjemandem etwas passiert.
> 
> Wenn es einen gäbe, ginge das durch die Presse. Man hört NICHTS. Das Theater hört von selbst auf.


_[Wiedergabe offensichtlich falscher Informationen ohne nachvollziehbare Quelle entfernt. (bh)]_

mfg stevy_0


----------



## stevy_0 (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



stevy_0 schrieb:


> _[Wiedergabe offensichtlich falscher Informationen ohne nachvollziehbare Quelle entfernt. (bh)]_




was soll das denn ? warum werden meine kommentare gelöscht ?


----------



## bernhard (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



stevy_0 schrieb:


> was soll das denn ? warum werden meine kommentare gelöscht ?


Wir verbreiten nicht falsche oder irreführende Nachrichten.

Wer Gerüchte verbreiten will, ist hier am falschen Platz.


----------



## fn40 (2 Juni 2009)

Hatte mich auch da angemeldet und die Kosten oben garnicht gesehen. Dann kam die Rechnung und Mahnungen mit IP und diesem ganzen Unfug. Habe nicht gezahlt und werde es auch nicht machen
Verklagen wollen die mich auch  Viel Spass bein Verklagen meiner Mailadresse, denn mehr haben die von mir doch garnicht 

Noch was.Zitiere mich mal selber


> Viel Spass bein Verklagen meiner Mailadresse, denn mehr haben die von mir doch garnicht


Damit dass auch so bleibt werde ich den Teufel tuen und mit denen irgendwie in Kontakt zu treten


----------



## stevy_0 (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren ,
> 
> _[Unerträglichen Schwachsinn entfernt. (bh)]_
> 
> ...


...


----------



## stevy_0 (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



> was halltet ihr davon ?



[ edit]


----------



## fn40 (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren...


Den Müll hab ich auch bekommen und sofort gelöscht.Ob der Anwalt wohl weiss dass man keine Mailadressen verklagen kann


----------



## stevy_0 (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



fn40 schrieb:


> Den Müll hab ich auch bekommen und sofort gelöscht.Ob der Anwalt wohl weiss dass man keine Mailadressen verklagen kann




mein problem is nur, dass meine e-mail adresse : [email protected]
ist und man über goggle leicht herausfinden kann wer ich bin wo ich wohne usw.


----------



## webwatcher (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



stevy_0 schrieb:


> ist und man über goggle leicht herausfinden kann wer ich bin wo ich wohne usw.


Mailroboter Googeln  nicht und  selbst wenn, gäbe es eben Futter für die grüne oder blaue Tonne


----------



## stevy_0 (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Mailroboter Googeln  nicht und  selbst wenn, gäbe es eben Futter für die grüne oder blaue Tonne




ist das alles nur belästigung ? 
haben die da überhaupt ein recht drauf und wenn nicht warum werden diese seiten nicht gesperrt?


----------



## webwatcher (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



stevy_0 schrieb:


> und wenn nicht warum werden diese seiten nicht gesperrt?


Betteln ist im WWW nicht verboten 

ernsthaft: was zivilrechtlich nicht geht ist strafrechtlich noch lange nicht verboten, 
zumindest was die deutsche Justiz betrifft. 
traurig aber wahr


----------



## stevy_0 (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

das heißt ich habe rein gar nichts zu befürchten , obwohl ich bei der anmeldung automatisch auch die agbs akzeptiert habe ?


----------



## webwatcher (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Preisangaben und darum geht es, dürfen  nicht tief in AGB versteckt werden, sondern müssen 
deutlich erkennbar und  lesbar sein. 
( Urteile dazu gibt es bereits) 

Im Supermarkt muß auch der Preis  am Regal beim Produkt stehen und nicht im Keller hinten
 links ein Schild , dass im zweiten Unterkeller rechts eine weitere Info steht usw...

Preisversteckspielchen in den AGB sind nichtig


----------

